# Cheap HID kits online justifable??



## THEHIDGROUP (Aug 22, 2009)

I am here to ask this question to everyone who claim that all HID KITS are all the same. 

Let me know what you all think about those kits sold on ebay for 57.99 and what not oppose to those kits like O-NEX which cost roughly 175.99? 

Anyone interested in getting HID on your car?
What kits are you considering?
Would you consider O-NEX HID KITS if the price was right and legit?

Let me know.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Never heard of O-NEX. 

BTW, your forum name+obviously aimed question=should check into being a sponsor on nissanforums.com.


----------



## bimmer4life2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

Never heard of them either, sorry.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

So whats the verdict on this? Are the kits good or junk? Ive been thinking about either hid or tsuru for my 93 xe. Any thoughts? Buehler ? Buehler?


----------



## THEHIDGROUP (Aug 22, 2009)

*O-NEX HID KITS are expensive but I can get it cheaper*

There are tons of forum pages about O-NEX kits. Most of them are ordering directly from ONEX themselves but paying alot for them. I can give anyone here on this site a good deal. They arent generic brands. These are real authentic kits that actually last. 

To learn more or to order yours today please visit our website at Home - THE HID GROUP

because its against the forum policies to list prices here :O


----------



## mikeps3speed (Oct 27, 2009)

THEHIDGROUP said:


> There are tons of forum pages about O-NEX kits. Most of them are ordering directly from ONEX themselves but paying alot for them. I can give anyone here on this site a good deal. They arent generic brands. These are real authentic kits that actually last.
> 
> To learn more or to order yours today please visit our website at Home - THE HID GROUP
> 
> because its against the forum policies to list prices here :O


Thanks for the tip and the site, it was very useful


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

THEHIDGROUP said:


> They arent generic brands. These are real authentic kits that actually last.


Can you tell me what exactly is a "real authentic kit"?

thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe he means OEM? Or maybe its a ''real'' HID kit as opposed to bulbs labeled on ebay as HID.


----------



## jack24panther (Nov 18, 2009)

Faja said:


> Can you tell me what exactly is a "real authentic kit"?
> 
> thanks


There is no real authentic kit unless if he is talking about the OEM ones


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I know, that was my attempt of "sarcasm"


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

jack24panther said:


> There is no real authentic kit unless if he is talking about the OEM ones


----------



## ALTIMAte-rider (Dec 10, 2009)

BLINGLIGHTS E-Store has some good ones too. i got mine about 6 months ago. i was able to switch my 10,000k to 6,000k for free too. apparently its under the warranty lol got mine for a discounted $149.99 too. just gotta call or email them and talk them into discounting


----------



## nixas (Dec 25, 2009)

i get mine for about 85 at my local dealer, sometimes they last, sometimes they don't...


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

from what i know about hid i believe its the mixture of gases that give it such a power illumination i also heard that the best of best are the ones that the bulbs have to be made from the company phillips look it up i read this a long time ago dont quote me but hopefully this puts you in the right direction...


----------

